# Fluxbox 2-е  проблемы

## Taoub

1. Проблема с русским в меню и в названиях окон. локаль ru_RU.KOI8-R.

Пытался менять шрифты в темах fluxbox, но самое забавно они не поменялись. :Sad: (((

2. Вторая проблема это какие-то проблемы с альфа слоем, например gDesklets дисплеии не прозразны...  :Sad: ( а меню альфа вообще не работает. хотя с aterm в этом плане проблем нет.

и в догонку... vim 6.3 уходит в Seg. fault!!! при запкске, сразу после установки

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

1. Как русские буквы выглядят? Как закорячки типа О и I?

Или как квадратики, или еще как-то. Тут, мне кажется, 2 варианта: или русские шрифты не установлены, или локаль в системе хромает. У меня такое же г. было, только в Gtk приложениях. Покажи perl -v и locale -v.

----------

## Taoub

скорее всего локаль... шрифты стоят? все приложения русские и gtk и gtk2 , только окна и меню fluxbox... текст выглядит русскими буквами но белеберда...

скриншут http://taoub.spb.ru/1.jpg

This is perl, v5.8.2 built for i686-linux

Copyright 1987-2003, Larry Wall

Perl may be copied only under the terms of either the Artistic License or the

GNU General Public License, which may be found in the Perl 5 source kit.

Complete documentation for Perl, including FAQ lists, should be found on

this system using `man perl' or `perldoc perl'.  If you have access to the

Internet, point your browser at http://www.perl.com/, the Perl Home Page.

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.KOI8-R"

LC_NUMERIC="ru_RU.KOI8-R"

LC_TIME="ru_RU.KOI8-R"

LC_COLLATE="ru_RU.KOI8-R"

LC_MONETARY="ru_RU.KOI8-R"

LC_MESSAGES="ru_RU.KOI8-R"

LC_PAPER="ru_RU.KOI8-R"

LC_NAME="ru_RU.KOI8-R"

LC_ADDRESS="ru_RU.KOI8-R"

LC_TELEPHONE="ru_RU.KOI8-R"

LC_MEASUREMENT="ru_RU.KOI8-R"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="ru_RU.KOI8-R"

LC_ALL=ru_RU.KOI8-R

ах да, локаль частично взята с asp и alt так что проблем не должо быть

----------

## Taoub

Больше нигде проблем нет... Xchat, xmms, gimp2.. работают ок,кроме заголовок окон... вот разме что gkrellm2 там таже проблема... и точто также как и в fluxbox и припопытке смены шрифтов ничего не менятеся, в смысле шрифт остается тем же

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

Я не знаю.

В системе с локалью все ок.

----------

## Taoub

жаль...

----------

## icedank

1. Выставь фонт в теме (тама обычно не совсем русские фонты стоят)

2. Пользуй openbox :]

----------

## Metallic

Те ttf'ных шрифтов не хватает виндовых  :Very Happy:  У меня такая фигня была я её как-то решил, но забыл как  :Sad: 

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

Установкой шрифтов из /mnt/win_c/Windows/Fonts/?  :Wink: 

----------

## Metallic

 *deadlyFROZEN wrote:*   

> Установкой шрифтов из /mnt/win_c/Windows/Fonts/? 

 

Помниться какие-то еще манипуляции были  :Sad:  Потому что установки шрифтов помогает, но надо еще чето сделать  :Sad:  Не помню че токо  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Taoub

2 icedank: 

>1. Выставь фонт в теме (тама обычно не совсем русские фонты стоят)

>2. Пользуй openbox :]

Я же писал, что траблы с темами... при смене фонтов ничего не происходит... т.е. фонты не меняются.... на #fluxbox на freenode все пожали плечами...

OpenBox ? а какая сообстевнно разница? в смысле плюсов.

2 Metallic: TTF это бред. Пакет шрифтов у меня выбран с ALT-а и ASP... так что шрифтов хватает...

ИМХО проблема с какой-то либой

----------

## icedank

Как какая разница? OpenBox рулит :]

----------

## Taoub

х3.... Если никто не поможет с fluxб то наверное я перекачую на pekwm....

----------

## aim1159

 *Taoub wrote:*   

> скорее всего локаль... шрифты стоят? все приложения русские и gtk и gtk2 , только окна и меню fluxbox... текст выглядит русскими буквами но белеберда...
> 
> скриншут http://taoub.spb.ru/1.jpg
> 
> 

 

немного не по теме - а что за шрифты у тебя установлены в системе?

----------

## Taoub

тупо вырезанные с ALT и ASP почти все

----------

## chiko

Да вы что, господа? Помочь человеку не в состоянии?

Смотри сюда: в менюхе не будет руссиша до тех пор, пока не поставишь патч перекодировки от Святогора (на LOR'e поройся) или не ОТКЛЮЧИШЬ антиалиасинг во флуксе. Отрубай его, и вообще АА для фонтов менее 14-го размера не нужен (IMHO). Настраивается в файле конфигурации /etc/fonts/fonts.conf по-моему, уже не помню. Могу по просьбе расписать завтра. Для gDesklets нужно кое-чего, я на том же ЛОРе писал. Иди на http://www.linux.org.ru/jump-message.jsp?msgid=603156&lastmod=1089699993337 и читай комменты. Заодно посмотришь на мой скрин. Все работает, как можно заметить на скрине.

----------

## GreenDragon

 *chiko wrote:*   

>  Иди на http://www.linux.org.ru/jump-message.jsp?msgid=603156&lastmod=1089699993337 и читай комменты. Заодно посмотришь на мой скрин. Все работает, как можно заметить на скрине.

 

Ужасный скрие с ужасными шрифтами в правом верхнем углу - чуть глаза не повылазили, а насчет AA ты прав, его действительно отключать надо и все становится нормально

----------

## Snaury

 *Taoub wrote:*   

> 1. Проблема с русским в меню и в названиях окон. локаль ru_RU.KOI8-R.
> 
> Пытался менять шрифты в темах fluxbox, но самое забавно они не поменялись.:((((

 

Вчера попробовал - у меня оказывается такое же было (как-то вначале и внимания почему-то не обратил). Стал копаться - и тут же стало ясно по крайней мере почему у меня такое было. Просто брал шрифты из дистриба ASPLinux, и по привычке добавил cp1251 в список первым, при том что локаль на koi8-r - вот и результат. Переставил koi8-r в начале - всё стало нормально (копать в /etc/X11/fs/config, если у тебя xfs, или XF86Config, если у тебя FontPath там прописаны)...

----------

## devil_ua

 *Taoub wrote:*   

> 1. Проблема с русским в меню и в названиях окон. локаль ru_RU.KOI8-R.
> 
> Пытался менять шрифты в темах fluxbox, но самое забавно они не поменялись.(((
> 
> 

 

Могу только сказать, что у меня юникодовая локаль, и никаких проблемм с русским во флюксе нет, как это не странно  :Smile: 

Все темы которые у меня есть( а их 110 штук) стают нормально, без напильника.

Может это бред, но юникодовая локаль лучше  :Smile: 

----------

## GreenDragon

 *devil_ua wrote:*   

>  *Taoub wrote:*   1. Проблема с русским в меню и в названиях окон. локаль ru_RU.KOI8-R.
> 
> Пытался менять шрифты в темах fluxbox, но самое забавно они не поменялись.(((
> 
>  
> ...

 

А можно посмотреть на скрин с изображением MC с юникодовой локалью, желательно консоль и х-овая консоль?

----------

## devil_ua

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

>  *devil_ua wrote:*    *Taoub wrote:*   1. Проблема с русским в меню и в названиях окон. локаль ru_RU.KOI8-R.
> 
> Пытался менять шрифты в темах fluxbox, но самое забавно они не поменялись.(((
> 
>  
> ...

 

А я этой штукой непользуюсь  :Smile: 

У меня есть tcsh и vim. Больше мне ничего ненадо  :Smile: 

----------

## GreenDragon

 *devil_ua wrote:*   

>  *GreenDragon wrote:*    *devil_ua wrote:*    *Taoub wrote:*   1. Проблема с русским в меню и в названиях окон. локаль ru_RU.KOI8-R.
> 
> Пытался менять шрифты в темах fluxbox, но самое забавно они не поменялись.(((
> 
>  
> ...

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

ну этоже не значит, что и остальным это не надо. Это я к тому, что "девочки бывают разные - белые, черные, ..." и к тому, что юникод пока до ума не доведен

----------

## ABVGD

Позвольте не согласиться с тем, что не нужно включать anti aliasing во fluxbox.  Благодаря патчу Святогора под fluxbox-0.9.8, все с локалью становится нормально и с AA. Проверялось на версиях 0.9.8, 0.9.8, локаль ru_RU.KOI8-R. Патч в свое время брал на lor, если нужно могу сюда запостить вместе с diff'ом для ebuild'а.

----------

## mitix

 *ABVGD wrote:*   

> Позвольте не согласиться с тем, что не нужно включать anti aliasing во fluxbox.  Благодаря патчу Святогора под fluxbox-0.9.8, все с локалью становится нормально и с AA. Проверялось на версиях 0.9.8, 0.9.8, локаль ru_RU.KOI8-R. Патч в свое время брал на lor, если нужно могу сюда запостить вместе с diff'ом для ebuild'а.

 

Я был бы очень признателен, если бы вы это сделали. Особенно интересен diff для ebuild'a.  Заранее спасибо.

----------

## ABVGD

Отсутсвовал на выходных, потому задержался с ответом. 

Патч Святогора: http://dev.gentoo.org/~sergey/aa.patch. Там же гугль нашел aa2.patch, видимо для fluxbox-0.9.9, но с ним дела не имел пока. Было бы неплохо увидеть тут комментарии автора. Как Вы считате?  :Smile: 

И так, сохраняем aa.patch в ${PORTDIR_OVERLAY}/x11-wm/fluxbox/files.

diff для fluxbox-0.9.8-r1.ebuild:

```

--- /usr/portage/x11-wm/fluxbox/fluxbox-0.9.8-r1.ebuild 2004-06-25 04:14:10.000000000 +0400

+++ /usr/local/portage/x11-wm/fluxbox/fluxbox-0.9.8-r1.ebuild   2004-07-26 19:47:27.827673280 +0400

@@ -1,6 +1,8 @@

-# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

+# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

 # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

-# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/x11-wm/fluxbox/fluxbox-0.9.8-r1.ebuild,v 1.4 2004/06/24 23:41:00 agriffis Exp $

+# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/x11-wm/fluxbox/fluxbox-0.9.8-r1.ebuild,v 1.1 2004/03/07 23:42:01 tseng Exp $

+

+inherit eutils

 

 IUSE="nls xinerama truetype kde gnome"

 

@@ -18,8 +20,14 @@

 PROVIDE="virtual/blackbox"

 

 SLOT="0"

-LICENSE="MIT"

-KEYWORDS="x86 ppc sparc amd64 alpha hppa ia64 mips"

+LICENSE="as-is"

+KEYWORDS="x86 ppc sparc amd64 alpha hppa ia64 ~mips"

+

+src_unpack() {

+        unpack ${A}

+        cd ${S}

+        epatch ${FILESDIR}/aa.patch

+}

 

 src_compile() {

        econf \
```

 edited! c учетом текущей версии ebuild-скрипта,  diff для fluxbox-0.9.9.ebuild:

```

--- /usr/portage/x11-wm/fluxbox/fluxbox-0.9.9.ebuild    2004-07-23 15:07:38.000000000 +0400

+++ /usr/local/portage/x11-wm/fluxbox/fluxbox-0.9.9.ebuild      2004-07-26 20:14:58.989521992 +0400

@@ -29,6 +29,7 @@

        # upstream tell us we probably want to apply this if there's any chance

        # anyone will ever try to compile using gcc 3.4.

        epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PN}-0.9.9-gcc3.4.patch

+       epatch ${FILESDIR}/aa.patch

 }

 

 src_compile() {
```

----------

## dwalexuk

После применения патча, русский виден только при ВКЛЮЧЕННОМ анти алиасинге.

----------

## mitix

Огромное спасибо за помощь новичку  :Smile:  Всё работает. Хочется добавить, что я  сразу приложил второй патч. Русский работает как при включенном, так и при отключенном антиальясинге. Второй патч вроде фиксит глюк с тенью, и ряд других ошибок. Дискуссия на ЛОРе по этому поводу : 

http://www.linux.org.ru/jump-message.jsp?msgid=608249

Также ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо автору за патч.

----------

## iNot_

В общем все оке у меня, тока на руский в нем не переключается, в консоли все оке....

написано так в конфиге

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "ru"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "winkeys" 

        Option      "XkbOptions" "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle"

EndSection

чё не так?

----------

## fvk

Option "XkbLayout" "ru,en"

----------

## iNot_

 *fvk wrote:*   

> Option "XkbLayout" "ru,en"

 

Нет, не помогло

----------

